# Forgot to put Ovitrelle in fridge! Is it ruined?



## *eloise* (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello,
I picked up my Ovitrelle trigger shot this morning at 10AM, along with a huge pile of other meds.  The pharmacist did tell me the Ovitrelle needed to be refrigerated, but foolishly I totally forgot until just now (6PM).  I'm now worrying that I might have ruined it.  If there is a pharmacist on this thread who can advise I would be very grateful.  
Thank you!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sure you have sorted it out by now - sorry for the delay. There is no information in the data sheet. It just says that it must be kept in the fridge. I have also checked a UK database.
You would have to phone Merck Serono customer services - you can get the pharmacist to do this for you.
It is likely that you need a new one.


----------

